
Report: Toronto ranked as North America’s fastest growing tech market - blakesterz
http://dailyhive.com/toronto/cbre-report-toronto-tech-market-2017
======
gamechangr
"The estimated cost of running a 500-person tech firm in Toronto, counting in
both talent and real estate costs, totalled $25.9 million US, which came in
much lower than the cheapest US market of Oklahoma City at $33.9 million US."

That's impossible. I've been to both Toronto and Oklahoma City, and Oklahoma
City is substantially cheaper. I hate it when news stories change the facts to
fit a narrative.

Cost comparison:

You would need around 4,221.75C$ (3,361.36$) in Oklahoma City, OK to maintain
the same standard of life that you can have with 5,400.00C$ in Toronto

[https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/compare_cities.jsp?cou...](https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/compare_cities.jsp?country1=Canada&city1=Toronto&country2=United+States&city2=Oklahoma+City%2C+OK)

